

(Hilarious)When Latte Lost Its Lustre... - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703858404576214553064951250.html

======
epo
Hilarious as in slightly amusing perhaps.

tldr; disappointing book with too much froth and not enough content, rather
like their dreadful coffee

------
RiderOfGiraffes
What's so "Hilarious" about this?

